# Vail Colorado



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got back from a trip to vail colorado and this vid took me about 3 days or so.. Let me know what yall think. Thanks

https://vimeo.com/60927535


----------



## nsvball02 (Feb 26, 2013)

awesome job on the video!!! Love the music selection!


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

nsvball02 said:


> awesome job on the video!!! Love the music selection!


appreciate it glad you liked it


----------



## jbang72 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good stuff!! great editing... love the music selection as well~ rock on!!!


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

nice video!


----------

